# rare betta colors



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

besides purple, what's the rarest?


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Look at this 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081014135559AAYDvbH


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Eh not true. My whites are pure as can be lol.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

xDD Yeah I doubted the white ones were


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All whites get red wash on em as they age. A true rarity would be a true green.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I would love to see a green one


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Generally Karen produces nice greens but they generally have other colors. But still nice.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

There was a true green CT boy at my new LFS the other day.

Daughter's STILL mad that we didn't grab him. But I have no room! :-?

Whoever is supplying that store is breeding some -really- lovely colours and types. I hope they keep supplying them -- I'll have an 8 gallon free in a week or so... :roll:

ETA: I'm actually taking a camera next time.. so I can show off the lovely fish there.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I think, though I am not sure, that Gabe was a rare color? It didn't matter to me though, if he was rare or not, he was my baby until his death. 

Gabe is pictured in my avatar, FYI.

But the rarest has to be the albino. Meaning red eyes and white/pigmentless body and fins.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

With 20,000 different combos of color and tail type its not normal to find a rare betta. 

But now that I remember, albinos are VERY rare. I think less than 20 have been recorded since the 1920s.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I still think albinos are rare.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

A member here had an albino male she was looking to home with a breeder... I cannot for the life of me recall who that was, unfortunately. 

I'd really like to know what became of him.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I never really saw a purple/yellow one


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That member had a white platinum with red eyes. A true albino is completely see through, red eyes, and blind. Ergo not capable of spawning.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

This is a true albino. I Googled the picture.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It's very disturbing.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah! Thank you for explaining!

It was still a pretty cool fish though. Is red eyes not uncommon?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Red eyes + non-albino body is an ocular albino. Still less common than your everyday non-albino black-eyed betta, but nowhere near as rare as a true albino, which lacks pigment in its eyes and everywhere on its body.

I read in an article on Betty Splendens that Black Devil and Black Ice bettas are hard to produce because they don't breed true, and getting them is "luck of the draw", but that article was written in 2005 and I'm sure that more than a few things have changed since then: http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1040


----------



## GorgeousTheBetta (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw a purple betta out the back of the 'staff only' area of the pet shop when the shop keeper was putting Gorgeous in his plastic bag. The should have put him out the front... :-(


----------

